# [risolto]splash-themes-livecd-2006.0

## fbcyborg

vorrei installare il tarball in oggetto ma portage non lo contiene al suo interno. Al massimo c'è quello del 2005.1. 

Però ho visto che nel nuovo livecd per x86 uscito recentemente, l'fbsplash parte con un tema carino, che è proprio quello del gentoo 2006.0 

Ho cercato nel portage compreso nel cd, ed in effetti ho trovato l'ebuild dello splash theme 2006.0.

Come posso fare per installarlo usando quello?

----------

## Dece

Io ho fatto il boot da livecd e poi mi sono copiato il tema  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Hai copiato proprio la cartella con dentro l'ebuild o qualche altra cosa?

Il tema lo trovo sempre in /etc/splash ?

----------

## Dece

Ho montato la mia partizione di root in /mnt/gentoo, poi ho semplicemente copiato il tema da /etc/splash:

```
cp -Rp /etc/splash/livecd-2006.0 /mnt/gentoo/etc/splash
```

successivamente l'ho settatto come tema da usare e tutto funziona  :Smile: 

----------

## fbcyborg

OK! grazie, lo farò al più presto..

adesso però non posso rebootare, sto compilando il mondo... 

al massimo posso avviare il livecd da un immagine, su vmware, ma al momento non riesco a montare la pendrive, altrimenti il gioco sarebbe fatto... dice che non trova /dev/sda1 .. boh..

EDIT Risolto.. bisognava montare /dev/sdb1

----------

## fbcyborg

Scusate l'UP, ma vorrei aggiungere una cosa:

Gentoo 2006.0 Is out!!!

Grandioso!

found by maurs!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## maurs

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Scusate l'UP, ma vorrei aggiungere una cosa:
> 
> Gentoo 2006.0 Is out!!!
> 
> Grandioso!
> ...

 

Faccio giusto una piccola correzione. Praticamente, per evitare che il vostro ebuild sia cancellato al prossimo "emerge sync", lo potete mettere nell'overlay portage 

(siate sicuri che in make.conf sia impostata la variabile 

```
PORTDIR_OVERLAY=/usr/local/portage
```

e che la directory esista. A questo punto create le directory:

```

mkdir /usr/local/portage/media-gfx

mkdir /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

cd /usr/local/portage/media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

cp /usr/portage/media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd/splash-themes-livecd-2005.1.ebuild ./splash-themes-livecd-2006.0.ebuild

nano -w splash-themes-livecd-2006.0.ebuild
```

e cambiate 

MY_REV="0.9.2" to MY_REV="0.9.3". Infine:

```
ebuild splash-themes-livecd-2006.0.ebuild digest

emerge -uD splash-themes-livecd
```

Io sto ancora testando il risultato.  :Smile:  tnx Cyborg per la citazione  :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Ho installato finalmente l'fbsplash in oggetto. Fino a quando usavo il kernel 2.6.14-gentoo-r6 nessun problema.

Ho ricompilato il kernel aggiornando alla versione 2.6.15-gentoo-r7 e purtroppo durante la fase di boot il FADEIN è ESTREMAMENTE lento. Non so da cosa possa dipendere... Ho effettuato un make oldconfig prima di ricompilare il kernel, ho visto che c'è una nuova voce del framebuffer console(Framebuffer Console Rotation), ma ho lasciato le cose come stavano prima, scegliendo di non abilitare questa nuova voce come built in.

EDIT:mettendo l'opzione verbose al posto di silent in /boot/grub/grub.conf non si verifica alcun ritardo...

----------

## lorenzo666

ciao, qualcun di voi ha apprezzato l'aspetto grafico del bootsplash del live cd 2006.0?

a me è piaciuto molto, e poi aveo voglila di cambiare quello del vecchio live cd 2005.1...

ho quindi emergiato il pacchetto apposito (peraltro suggeritomi da emerge come pacchetto) e successivamente ho sostituito in menu.lst di grub la riga:

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

con

```
kernel /boot/vmlinuz root=/dev/hda2 video=vesafb:1024x768-32@80,mtrr,ywrap splash=silent,fadein,theme:livecd-2005.1 quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1
```

e in effetti me lo carica, ma prima di caricarmelo mi da alcuni errori, e poi carica metà kernel praticamente.... mentre il vecchio  livecd 2005.1 appariva subito con l'effetto di sfumatura (fadein). sapete come posso fare a far funzionare tutto?

grazie

----------

## Onip

a parte che hai postato due righe uguali... Comunque hai usato splash_geninitramfs come da guida o hai solo cambiato il nome nel file di grub. Eventualmente prova anche a ricompilare il pacchetto splashutils (non mi ricordo il nome preciso): l'ultima volta che lo ho messo (adesso ho tolto proprio di mezzo lo splash) ho visto che "cercava roba" tra i sorgenti del kernel in uso.

Byez

----------

## fbcyborg

Si parla di una cosa mooolto simile anche in un post molto recente, vedi ultimo messaggio.  :Very Happy: 

----------

## power83

personalmente nn m piace la schermata con i puzzle...preferisco di gran lunga quello di kororaa del live di Xgl

----------

## lorenzo666

seguito quello che c'era scritto nel post, ora appena finito di aggiornare il sistema riavvio... speriamo che i moderatori non si arrabbino troppo per il doppione del post   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Onip

 *lorenzo666 wrote:*   

> speriamo che i moderatori non si arrabbino troppo per il doppione del post  

 

L'ultimo che ha scritto una cosa del genere i mod l'hanno smembrato e ne hanno mandato un pezzettino a ciascun utente del forum. a me era arrivato un alluce...   :Wink: 

Byez

----------

## randomaze

 *Onip wrote:*   

>  *lorenzo666 wrote:*   speriamo che i moderatori non si arrabbino troppo per il doppione del post   
> 
> L'ultimo che ha scritto una cosa del genere i mod l'hanno smembrato e ne hanno mandato un pezzettino a ciascun utente del forum. a me era arrivato un alluce... 

 

Era il destro o il sinistro? Cosí evitiamo di mandarti un doppione...  :Wink: 

...ho fatto il merge dei due topic.

----------

## Dece

Per la cronaca, l'ebuild del per il tema del livecd-2006.0 adesso si trova in portage, quindi non c'è più bisogno di fare altre operazioni  :Wink: 

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

non so perchè ma non riesco ad installarlo, mi rimane il tema nella tmp di portage... ok, ho risolto a mano copiandolo da lì alla cartella giusta, ma così non me lo dà installato!   :Shocked: 

```
*  media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd

      Latest version available: 2006.0

      Latest version installed: [ Not Installed ]

      Size of files: 3,132 kB

      Homepage:      http://www.gentoo.org/

      Description:   Gentoo theme for gensplash consoles

      License:       GPL-2

```

```
# ls /etc/splash/

emergence  gentoo  livecd-2006.0  luxisri.ttf  save

```

```
 # emerge -av splash-themes-livecd

These are the packages that would be merged, in order:

Calculating dependencies... done!

[ebuild  N    ] media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0  0 kB

Total size of downloads: 0 kB

Do you want me to merge these packages? [Yes/No] y

>>> Emerging (1 of 1) media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0 to /

 * Mounting 256Mb (tmpfs) to /var/tmp/portage ...

>>> checksums files   ;-) splash-themes-livecd-2006.0.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) splash-themes-livecd-2004.3.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) splash-themes-livecd-2005.1.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) splash-themes-livecd-2005.0.ebuild

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-splash-themes-livecd-2004.3

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-splash-themes-livecd-2005.0

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-splash-themes-livecd-2005.1

>>> checksums files   ;-) files/digest-splash-themes-livecd-2006.0

>>> checksums src_uri ;-) gentoo-livecd-2006.0-0.9.3.tar.bz2

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking gentoo-livecd-2006.0-0.9.3.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0/work

>>> Source unpacked.

>>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0/work/gentoo-livecd-2006.0 ...

>>> Source compiled.

>>> Test phase [not enabled]: media-gfx/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0

>>> Install splash-themes-livecd-2006.0 into /var/tmp/portage/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0/image/ category media-gfx

>>> Completed installing splash-themes-livecd-2006.0 into /var/tmp/portage/splash-themes-livecd-2006.0/image/

```

ma naturalmente non c'è in /etc/splash e se vado per reinstallarlo me lo dà sempre per nuovo!

prove fatte:

-sync (una volta al dì da una quando è uscito)

-ho evitato di compilare in ram

-unmerge del vecchio tema (il 2005 che andava)

-provato su altri pc, và!

-15 minuti di preghiera

----------

## fbcyborg

Penso sia un problema di portage, togli la versione 2.1_pre6-r3 se ce l'hai installata (è l'ultima, fra quelle ~) e metti la versione stabile 2.0-5-4, guarda quì, ultimi due post.

----------

## Ciccio Bueo

 *fbcyborg wrote:*   

> Penso sia un problema di portage, togli la versione 2.1_pre6-r3 se ce l'hai installata (è l'ultima, fra quelle ~) e metti la versione stabile 2.0-5-4, guarda quì, ultimi due post.

 

ho visto, grazie, però per ora mi sà che mi tango il sistema "artigianale".

ps. sro usando il portage stabile.   :Wink: 

----------

## fbcyborg

Boh! secondo me c'è qualche problema con questo splash theme... Io con i kernel superiori al 2.6.14-r6 ho sempre questo problema del fadein lentissimo in fase di caricamento dello splash; questo accade se uso l'opzione silent. Con verbose, nessun problema.

Che dipenda da qualche innovazione del kernel? Che vada abilitato qualcosa?

----------

## fbcyborg

E' incredibile.. nonostante siamo arrivati alla versione 2.6.17 ho sempre lo stesso problema del fadein lentissimo.

Ho seguito alla lettera la guida How-to fbsplash del wiki.

Possibile che manchi qualche modulo del kernel???

----------

## ercoppa

anche io ho notato un fadein lentissimo! sto con 2.6.16-gentoo-r7. Prtovando un 2.6.14 con il vecchio 2005.1 va che è una cheggia.

----------

## fbcyborg

 *ercoppa wrote:*   

> anche io ho notato un fadein lentissimo! sto con 2.6.16-gentoo-r7. Prtovando un 2.6.14 con il vecchio 2005.1 va che è una scheggia.

 

Esattamente!!!!!!

fino al 2.6.14 funzionava alla grande!!!

biosgnerebbe capire se c'è qualche modulo del kernel che va compilato oltre quelli richiesti e specificati nel wiki

----------

